# Remote switch for bike light, where to buy?



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, as you already noticed there is a pretty good amount of bike light that uses this particular model of remote switch but I have never seen someone selling only the switches which is strange, since virtually all lights use this identical model, so, someone is making them in hundreds or thousends! I would like to add this switch to my light (which is fairly easy to do) and would appreciate any info if you seen somewhere someone selling this model:







Thanks


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Zemike from Easy2LED sells those or something similar. El34 (Hoffman Amps) might be another one to check out too. I've seen several builds that need mom switches use cell phone push to talk (PTT) switches off eBay as well, which is another option.

Or just make your own, it's not that hard.

Now, a small wireless remote with ~20x20mm receiver that accepts a range of voltage inputs, that's something I'd love to buy off the shelf. Making my own is so far beyond my abilities it's just not funny


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Super Bright Cree XM L T6 3 Mode Bicycle Light with Mount and Battery Compartment (1 x 18650 / 1 x 26650)-in LED Flashlights from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com
$20 and a kinda crappy light as a bonus


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

These switches are pretty cool. My 808E from action led has one and it's really nice. It even changes color based on the battery voltage. I've never seen one for sale separately, but all the chinese manufacturers use the same one. It's like there's some giant warehouse filled with them, like the last scene of Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

crap, I wrote answer to all of you -> post quick reply -> some stupid token expired, hit back button -> I hit back button and half a page of text is missing -_-


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sirius9 said:


> crap, I wrote answer to all of you -> post quick reply -> some stupid token expired, hit back button -> I hit back button and half a page of text is missing -_-


Yeah, the MTBR web site is like that. If you take too long it will ( sometimes ) lose what you wrote. I had that happen a couple of times. Now if I take a while to write a post I always copy my text "just in case". Next time it happens hit the back button right away. That will usually take you back to where you were. Then copy your text and then refresh the page. Paste your text where you wanted, you're set.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

mattthemuppet said:


> I'm pretty sure Zemike from Easy2LED sells those or something similar.


I actually bought all that he had left some time ago and have plenty left over. Includes the "Y" wire harness and the switch housing (exactly as pictured), but it has no electronics or switch in it. The top half of the switch enclosure unscrews and the silicon button cover simply sits inside in a groove. It's not positively retained, so it needs to essentially "rest" on whatever switch you put inside. I epoxy a waterproof micro-switch (momentary on) inside the housing and it works perfectly. I also add a connector to the Y-harness and a wired connector to the remote housing itself, so it can be plugged in and used on an optional basis. Typically I only do this for trike and recumbent setups where the rider can't reach the power switch on the light housing itself. PM me if anyone needs one.
Cheers


----------

